# Brian117 for Mod.



## Brian117 (Aug 10, 2009)

This morning we have gathered as a concerned people to talk about some very difficult issues that we are going through as a forum My opponents often insult me, saying my speeches are about hate towards Antonkan and do not deliver, but we know what we can succeed in. We know what we will succeed in. There is no question hope will make a difference. We have seen what so-called 'political clout' does. It prevents rational choice. It weakens our resolve. It makes Americans weep. These are not accomplishments; they're failures.

We are facing lost faith in our forums, but our leaders are ignoring the issue. They fumble around poor excuses and we suffer. "Address the issue," we demand, but our Private Messages have been ignored. This morning night that changes! We come here full of dreams and piracy. We come here to cause change. I stand here before you, my ears open, my heart pleading. I ask that you join me; join me in this gathering of hope. Join me in making this country a source of progress. Join me in making it a place we can be proud of, a place in which pride thrives rather than starves, a place known for humanity and goodwill, a place that pushes the expectations of chivalry. As one, we can make this a forum in which patriotism means being willing to hold government accountable, upholding our freedom, helping those who need it most, and progressing toward a greater future. The America I know grieved over 9/11 and wonders why there is still no monument for our lost banned4life loved ones. The America I know came together with offers of aid after JPH was banned, despite that our leaders initially turned foreign aid away. The America I know views our sale of arms to Saudi Arabia as a mistake that will only further disrupt the Middle East. The America I know spoke its mind during the 2006 elections and the voice was loud and unified. We need change. If we stay the course, our economy/forum will crumble, we will have no allies left, and our deficit will ruin the future for our children.

I've been accused of being dreaming too much. The people gathered here today know the truth. It does not take a white person or a black person to bring change. Nor does it take a man or a woman, a Christan or a Muslim. It doesn't even take an American. It takes a united America that can agree on our need for progress as a united people; our principles of honesty must guide us whether they come from our religions, our science, or our fellow citizens. It will take an America that not only agrees political greed is wrong, but an America that does something about it.

My opponents question my resolve. They ask if we can really accomplish all this. I tell them, "Yes, we I can!" Thank you, America GBAtemp.


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

tl;dr

But who cares? Antonkan for *Global Moderator*!


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ethanx94 for Former Staff!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 10, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> tl;dr
> 
> But who cares? Antonkan for *Global Moderator*!



It isn't too long. D:

READ NAOW. It is my campaign speech to become mod.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

I call Vice Mod!


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> This morning we have gathered as a concerned people to talk about some very difficult issues that we are going through as a forum My opponents often insult me, saying my speeches are about hate towards Antonkan and do not deliver, but we know what we can succeed in. We know what we will succeed in. There is no question hope will make a difference. We have seen what so-called 'political clout' does. It prevents rational choice. It weakens our resolve. It makes Americans weep. These are not accomplishments; they're failures.
> *The forum is not made up of only Americans. And Antonkan is far compared superior to you... I think.*
> 
> We are facing lost faith in our forums, but our leaders are ignoring the issue. They fumble around poor excuses and we suffer. "Address the issue," we demand, but our Private Messages have been ignored. This morning night that changes! We come here full of dreams and piracy. We come here to cause change. I stand here before you, my ears open, my heart pleading. I ask that you join me; join me in this gathering of hope. Join me in making this country a source of progress. Join me in making it a place we can be proud of, a place in which pride thrives rather than starves, a place known for humanity and goodwill, a place that pushes the expectations of chivalry. As one, we can make this a forum in which patriotism means being willing to hold government accountable, upholding our freedom, helping those who need it most, and progressing toward a greater future. The America I know grieved over 9/11 and wonders why there is still no monument for our lost banned4life loved ones. The America I know came together with offers of aid after JPH was banned, despite that our leaders initially turned foreign aid away. The America I know views our sale of arms to Saudi Arabia as a mistake that will only further disrupt the Middle East. The America I know spoke its mind during the 2006 elections and the voice was loud and unified. We need change. If we stay the course, our economy/forum will crumble, we will have no allies left, and our deficit will ruin the future for our children.
> ...



Too much American. No Brian for mod!

Antonkan for *Global Moderator*! Wait for your fellow Americans to vote. I won't vote for you! If this was a Singaporean I would vote cos I am a patriot.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 10, 2009)

D:::::: YOU BITCH OF A FEMALE DOG.

I deeply apologize that I have forgotten about foreign members here on this forum.

When I get news updates about me being Moderator, I will pass a law of you becoming free Americans just to vote for me. ;o

Which doesn't make sense because that means I won.


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

You see if we get to vote after you become mod, then you can get another term! Just like in Presidential elections.

Though, Antonkan has to become *Administrator* first


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 10, 2009)

Like hell Antonkan will become anything more before me. And if he ever does, I will shit bricks I tell ya, and that means I know it's either P1ng or Toni signing in his account falsely saying it's Anton. Right there shows that P1ng and Toni need to be DEMODDED/DEIRC'ED AND MAKE WAY FOR ME.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 10, 2009)

Dear Mr. Brian117

It is with heavy heart that I steadfastly regret to inform you of your total domination of the "lack of qualifications" category
in our proposed moderators checklist sheet. While we appreciate your efforts, and the five minutes it must have taken to type
out all of those words, we feel it is in our best interest to refrain from considering in the slightest what your best interests may or
may not be in this matter. A good breakfast of fruit and high-fiber cereal is a healthy way to start the day. The more you know the
more you grow. Thank you for your request, and please be careful of that door, as it does tend to shut a bit quickly, so mind your
butt on the way out.

Sincerely,
Rufus T. Mthrnite
Office of Personnel
Rejection Division
Sector R


----------



## emupaul (Aug 10, 2009)

no.


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

I was secretly admiring you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brian for Mod!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 10, 2009)

Fine Mthr, I will go like Bob and "kill" myself to get publicity and possible Refrainment against you.

And I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you too Domination.

*throws out free t-shirts into crowd*


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

I love my Brian117 4 Mod T-Shirt!






*Fan Mode*


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 10, 2009)

Vote for me now, and I promise to make Brian117 thongs and throw them in the crowd!!!

They will have Mthr's face on the back. Because well...that's where it belongs after he tried to decline my party. Basturd.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll make the ecstasy with Brian's face stamped onto it!


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

Brian117 4 Mod one-piece swimsuits! let your wives wear it and your nights will never be the same!


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 10, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Vote for me now, and I promise to make Brian117 thongs and throw them in the crowd!!!
> 
> They will have Mthr's face on the back. Because well...that's where it belongs after he tried to decline my party. Basturd.



No such thing as bad publicity, baby!
Here, use this shot.. I think it brings out my best features.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 10, 2009)

but the us sux... (XD)


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 10, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Brian117 4 Mod one-piece swimsuits! let your wives wear it and your nights will never be the same!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I deeply apologize to inform you that you are correct. But with me being moderator, I will stand with God as my witness, and be sure to ban every single pr0n adverts/accounts, and any form of illegal items.


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow. So I am your campaign clothes designer now? I am honoured


----------



## Law (Aug 10, 2009)

Who are you, anyway?


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Who are you, anyway?



Who am I, anyway?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 10, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Wow. So I am your campaign clothes designer now? I am honoured
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am the one guy that will promise to protect you people from theft, fraud, pr0n, and penis enlargement pill adverts.

And the guy that you flamed on in a thread for posting a slightly offtopic post.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 10, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Dear Mr. Brian117
> 
> It is with heavy heart that I steadfastly regret to inform you of your total domination of the "lack of qualifications" category
> in our proposed moderators checklist sheet. While we appreciate your efforts, and the five minutes it must have taken to type
> ...


Wow thats a rough deal, especially seeing that I am staff.

LETS FORM NDSTEMP WE'LL SHOW 'EM!!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hadrian, how much of a nicer place would this be if I was made moderator?

We could pair together and have a nice cold pint and wait for all this to blow over.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 10, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> We could pair together and have a nice cold pint and wait for all this to blow over.


Purfik.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 10, 2009)

I will be awaiting for my "Group" to change. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ALRIGHT PEOPLE, LET'S GET THIS STARTED.

POLL:

Would you like to see Brian117 for Moderator?

Yes: 0%
No: 0%
________

You can only vote once, and the people who vote yes, will get a brand new Porsche with a paint job of Mthr's thong face on both the side doors.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 10, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I will be awaiting for my "Group" to change.








It says Banned! now,


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 10, 2009)

At least it will be with 1 exclamation point and not 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh shi-


----------



## Law (Aug 10, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> And the guy that you flamed on in a thread for posting a slightly offtopic post.



You'll have to be more specific.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 10, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, twas a while ago. Can't remember which thread.

I THINK it was in the NDS Hardware section. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go through your list of posts or something.

On side note, NO ONE HAS VOTED. I guess I won't be throwing Hadrianpops into the crowd for free now...


----------



## Domination (Aug 11, 2009)

How do you vote? O mighty future leader of the temp.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 11, 2009)

No, you shouldn't nominate yourself to be a moderator, you have to earn it just like other people.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 11, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> How do you vote? O mighty future leader of the temp.
> 
> Just post in here if you want to vote yes or no.
> 
> ...



You don't know a good joke do you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You honestly think I would get picked to be Mod?

Pfft, when NeSchns black metal piggies fly, man.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 11, 2009)

Brian when  you become mod I want cookies at any time. We both know why.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 11, 2009)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> Brian when  you become mod I want cookies at any time. We both know why.



*writes that down on the list of things to do when I become mod*

So far we got,

Kill Pen0r enlargement adverts,
Kill Antonkan alts,
Clean up old threads over 2 years old,
Patrol Wii Hacking board for illegal substances,
Make a memorial for the banned4life members, (as said in my speech)
And not last but least, become Hadrian's best fran and talk to him about getting back into Tempcast's.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 11, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> No, you shouldn't nominate yourself to be a moderator, you have to earn it just like other people.


Everybody knows the choices are picked out of a hat.

How do you explain me or JPH being chosen to be a mod?


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 11, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yours was an abnormal case....


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 11, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> LETS FORM NDSTEMP WE'LL SHOW 'EM!!
> but we totally don't want another pokemongalaxy to ban... orite...
> 
> 
> ...


uhm, DO NOT WANT.
now if you were to remove all noobs from gbatemp...


----------



## Domination (Aug 11, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Pfft, when NeSchns black metal piggies fly, man.









Isn't this a great omen? O great future leader of the temp.

I vote for him!


----------



## Law (Aug 11, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> Nosferadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you trying to say his name was pulled out of a moogle?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 11, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> uhm, DO NOT WANT.
> now if you were to remove all noobs from gbatemp...
> 
> I think my words, "Kill all Antonkan alts", pretty much fall in that category.
> ...








. That pig doesn't look like the ones in NeSchn's black/white photo!!!

But hell, I'll the vote. Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-

STATS:

Would you like Brian117 to become Mod?

Yes: 3%
No: 0%

Looks like Domination just won himself a brand new Porsche with Mthr's face painted on the side doors!!! Keep that car safe, son.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> DarkRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix'd

you could bet that!! 
after all i did hear the screams!


----------



## Domination (Aug 12, 2009)

Its a miracle! Noble Brian of the 117, O great future leader of the temp!

NeShcn's pigs can fly now!

And I'm underage I can't take that car. Go sell it to support your campaign instead!


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 12, 2009)

I votes.


----------



## Domination (Aug 12, 2009)

THE BRIAN117 4 MOD THONGS OUT NOW! FEATURING ARTISTIC WORD DESIGNS AND A PICTURE OF MTHR AT THE BACK! PRE-ORDER THEM.

Front





Back










Brian of the 117 is destinied to be mod. Don't deny. Even that drian guy voted.

And yes, I paint.net-ed the GBATemp thongs since I can't find any thongs templates.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 12, 2009)

!

Domination, you are so my campaign designer 4eva. Great designs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And even the Great Hadrian votes yes for me! Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just for that, I will import a thong just for you and your Mrs. Hadrian.

STATS:

Would you like Brian117 to become Mod?

Yes: 6%
No: 0% (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

And since Domination doesn't want his car, I guess what I will do is, I'll go pawn it, and buy a Nissan Cube just for Mthr and paint his face on that and try and get his vote.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes: 6%
No: 80% ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 12, 2009)

And I was going to publish a book for you on how to get laid.....


----------



## Domination (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll see if I can get a car designer to get mthr's face on the nissan cube.

And DarkRey. You forgot its 100% not 86%


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2009)

Whats this?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 13, 2009)

I vote for Antonkan, to be future moderator. He is far more superior.

يثساب اهعبا خصه عهصه -هصخي تخصيهت


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 13, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> I vote for Antonkan, to be future moderator. He is far more superior.
> 
> ????? ????? ??? ???? -???? ??????


Well someone is gonna get a warn and a weeks suspension.


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2009)

What language is that? Is that a language made specially for antonkan? lantonguage.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 13, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?

because I rather vote for someone hated by the "future moderator" or because I used another language?

It shouldn't really matter because it's in the edge of forum.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 13, 2009)

It was only a joke for fuck sake.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 13, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Whats this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you translate what he said?

Plus, when I become Mod, I shall ban all terrorists who taunt on this site. And the ones who like to hide hate messages towards me in some scribble language.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 13, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> I vote for Antonkan, to be future moderator. He is far more superior.
> 
> ????? ????? ??? ???? -???? ??????



Thats arabic.


i didn't know there was another Lebanese dude on the forum.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 and you are quite active


lol at Brian with the scribble language.....you think im a terrorist.... *erases vote*

you forced me to go to the extreme....... ANTONKAN FOR MOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 13, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Thats arabic.



Can you translate? I am quite interested in what it says.

And no!!! I was not saying anyone is a terrorist. I was just saying I would ban any if I see them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hadrian, back me up here.


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2009)

He thought mthr was a terrorist so he asked for this







So don't worry, you aren't a terrorsit in his eyes.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 13, 2009)

Well i actually had a closer look at that and it isn't Arabic, i think its Persian.....those 2 languages have a lot of resemblances. 

as for the terrorist thing...if someone knows Arabic, it doesn't mean they're terrorists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway i take the antonkan stuff back...what else do you have to offer Brian ?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 13, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> He thought mthr was a terrorist so he asked for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is why I said I wasn't saying anyone is a terrorist.

You like ruining my chances of being mod, don't you? D: YOU CAMPAIGN TERRORIST!!!


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Well i actually had a closer look at that and it isn't Arabic, i think its Persian.....those 2 languages have a lot of resemblances.
> 
> as for the terrorist thing...if someone knows Arabic, it doesn't mean they're terrorists
> 
> ...



I can make you cool Brian117 4 Mod clothing!


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 13, 2009)

what sizes do you have to offer?

Brian, sorry i didn't mean to cause you to think that im trying to end your campaign.


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2009)

Its free sizing. And satisfactory designs. Like what you'll see from the three samples I have throughout this thread.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 13, 2009)

yes i saw them, well we could go for some trousers, seeming as though we already have the thong and t-shirt...also make some car decals.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 13, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> what sizes do you have to offer?
> 
> Brian, sorry i didn't mean to cause you to think that im trying to end your campaign.



Sizes come in XS-XXXL

Because we needed to make em big for Hadrian.

And also, I accept your apology. Just for that, you get a free thong. 

Domination, mind sending him one first class asap?


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2009)

He'll have to wait for teh good stuff. I have to sleep now. Its 12:40AM and I have to wake at 6:30 for school.

But I'll do three seasons worth of designs for you tmr. Pwomise.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 13, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> He'll have to wait for teh good stuff. I have to sleep now. Its 12:40AM and I have to wake at 6:30 for school.
> 
> But I'll do three seasons worth of designs for you tmr. Pwomise.



Meh, fine. I will just ship him one in my free time.

Oh and remember, be sure to put up campaign ads in your school for me.

Post em on lockers, doors, chairs, desks, chalkboards, gym locker room so people can fap at my sexy face. ;o


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 13, 2009)

I want meh stuff now!!!!!!!!

ANTONKAN FOR MOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ARRRGHHHHH

Brian give him a pay deduction.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 13, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> I want meh stuff now!!!!!!!!
> 
> *ANTONKAN FOR MOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...



Just for that, you get no thong.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 13, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's arabic, but I didn't write anything that makes sensce, just a bunch of letters.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 13, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what you want me to think.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 13, 2009)

nah he's right, i mean i tried reading it, but i was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i mean i got really pissed since i thought i already forgot how to read Arabic, so then i reasoned that it must be some diff. language. 


A thong..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope it fits.....send away !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 13, 2009)

Alrighty, I guess.

What size do you wear?

But remember, you owe me a vote once I send it...


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Aug 14, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> well we could go for some trousers








You'll be so striking and smexy on the streets. Hell, you will become the word "attraction" itselfl!


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 14, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Alrighty, I guess.
> 
> What size do you wear?
> 
> ...



Brian doesn't want me to have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but they will do as well.

OK thats it

I vote YES!!!! for Brain to be mod!

*Brian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...sorry


----------



## Domination (Aug 14, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> I vote YES!!!! for *Brain* to be mod!



Is that a typo? Or is it a delibrate mistake so you don't have to vote?


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 14, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

>


holy shit its blinking.


----------



## Domination (Aug 14, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Nosferadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Edit: I made an ad!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 14, 2009)

HOLY SHIZZIT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







!!!!!

You always seem to surprise me Domination! I need that as my avatar, NAOW. Hopefully the font will be shown. If not, could you, the best campaign designer, change the font to red so it will be read? Kthnx.

And thanks much for the vote Maz! 

STATS:

Would you like Brian117 to be Mod?

Yes: 9%
No: 0% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-

All this aside, I really laughed so freaking hard at that picture with my head on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Great editing Domination.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 14, 2009)

And Hadrian, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great sig you got there!


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 14, 2009)

GET YA SHIDDY OFFICIAL BANNERS NOW!!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> GET YA SHIDDY OFFICIAL BANNERS NOW!!



Could you do better?

(I'm sure P1ng can, because he photoshops his face on everything he sees)


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 14, 2009)

Fuck you pancake features. Its shiddy or nothing.


----------



## Domination (Aug 14, 2009)

Brian117 in him we believe.

Maybe you can ask p1ngpong to do it. I can't do it now anyways, my dad is nagging me to sleep.

Edit: Heres a version without text; maybe you can polish it yourself?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 14, 2009)

Well maybe when Hadrian and I become best friends again, I will ask him to ask P1ng. Because P1ng hates me.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 14, 2009)

Nothing I do is good enough for you.  I'll support you and all while this campaign is going, be the doting 'drian but its only for the press.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> Nothing I do is good enough for you.  I'll support you and all while this campaign is going, be the doting 'drian but its only for the press.



Everything you do is good enough for me, what are you talking about?

Remember when you framed our anniversary photos in the bathroom? I LOVED that. Now I can see our happiness while taking a shower.

-Brian4Mod


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 14, 2009)

I vote yes!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks much, sir!

STATS:

Would you like Brian117 to be Mod?

Yes: 12%
No: 0% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-

When will Costello read this?


----------



## antonkan (Aug 14, 2009)

Brian117, I vote for you to become a Moderator group, just like WildWon.

And of course, I don't want to become a GBAtemp staff because I was 13 years old!


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 14, 2009)

I vote Yes.  Because Change We Need For Gbatemp!!!!!


----------



## Minox (Aug 14, 2009)

You should join the dark forces of Magazine Staff instead.


TOGETHER we can rule the world, (and annoy Hadrian).


----------



## mucus (Aug 14, 2009)

i vote no, we have too many mods, why do we need more?


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 14, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> And thanks much for the vote Maz!



you are wellycome my fryend.

???????? ?????? ?????? ????????


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 14, 2009)

Alla bostio i mewn 'n amgen dafodieithoedd hefyd!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 14, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Brian117, I vote for you to become a Moderator group, just like WildWon.
> 
> And of course, I don't want to become a GBAtemp staff because I was 13 years old!
> 
> ...



I'm hoping that isn't a secret message to blow my limo up on the way to my conference tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




STATS:

Would you like Brian117 to become Mod?

Yes: 18%
No: 3%

-


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 14, 2009)

nah it isn't it's just to make you apprehensive...it makes no sense.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 14, 2009)

*has panic attack from thinking it's a threat*

You know...*breathes*...you could get in *breathes*...trouble for killing *breathes* me....


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 14, 2009)

Fine, ignore me...bastard.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> Fine, ignore me...bastard.



So sorry mate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maz's scary language distracted me from seeing your post.

I seriously didn't see it. But the more I look at it, how the hell can I respond to it if I don't know what the hell you're saying?


----------



## Zarkz (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm behind you 100%! 
I vote YES, or better yet, HELL YEA, which is like 2 Yes's
Also, Do you support tacos?
*procedes to changes sig*


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

Zarkz said:
			
		

> I'm behind you 100%!
> I vote YES, or better yet, HELL YEA, which is like 2 Yes's
> Also, Do you support tacos?
> *procedes to changes sig*



Thanks man!

And to answer your question, Yes. I support tacos. But ONLY, and I mean ONLY, if they have lettuce in them, along with taco sauce.

STATS:

Would you like Brian117 to become Mod?

Yes: 24%
No: 3% (Mucus fails) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-

Together, we can make this site possible. Along with it throwing out free tacos to new members.

Also, free thong and taco for you, for putting that in your sig Zark.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Why is no one new supporting Brian of the 117 yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit:
Missed the last page.... Antonkan? Brian of the 117, you have a bright future ahead!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

I believe I do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I saw Antonkan say yes, my heart stopped and almost blamed Hadrian for my death.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Has Hop2089 voted yet?



			
				Domination said:
			
		

> Won't you support the Brian117 4 Mod movement?
> 
> QUOTE(Hop2089 @ Aug 15 2009, 09:56 AM) ~Domination
> 
> I will


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

I support the Brian117 for Canadian PM movement!


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

I vote yes


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Has Hop2089 voted yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way too much work. It's easier here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




STATS:

Would you like Brian117 to become Mod?

Yes: 27%
No: 3% (Mucus fails) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already voted


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

Just saw that Hop. Thanks!

Updated stats are in my post above, and in my sig.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

How can it be updated constantly, how can it be live when you aren't awake/online 24/7? We need to be honest or our enemies (mucus fails) will use the chance to destroy our campaign!

Edit: I really fail at shopping faces. I give up. But I'm still taking requests for Brian117 4 Mod clothing.


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 15, 2009)

Wait Hop voted for this...........wow. LOL
On topic: YEAH I BELIEVE (that not only will you make a good mod but.........even with your modding powers you STILL won't be able to fly....unless you use them to edit out this part of the post.)


----------



## zeromac (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## CorruptJon (Aug 15, 2009)

No, I don't think a proud white supremacist would make a good moderator.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 15, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> You should join the dark forces of Magazine Staff instead.
> 
> 
> TOGETHER we can rule the world, (and annoy Hadrian).


dude how many times do i have to say?!! the DARK side is mine.....

you can take the bright side (it haz 100% Led light deficiency)


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

CorruptJon said:
			
		

> No, I don't think a proud white supremacist would make a good moderator.



I'm Chinese and I believe in him!


----------



## Zarkz (Aug 15, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Zarkz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT! Check my new sig
Better yet, put a picture of a taco on my thong! (Request for Domination)
btw, its Zarkz, not Zark, but ill let it slide


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Why are people using somethin I made without my permission? I need to get paid!!!!!!!!!!!

And tacos are cool


----------



## Technik (Aug 15, 2009)

My name is charmandersrule and i support this campaign. Gbatemp needs more people like you. With your stunning qualities and great pearsonality you are sure to win against your opponent, um, Who is your opponent?


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Zarkz said:
			
		

> Better yet, put a picture of a taco on my thong! (Request for Domination)



Its going to be on your tab, Brian....

And Chamandersrule, if you don't know who his opponent is, GTFO of here.

J/K

We welcome people of all races, nationality, IQ, EQ, manners or gender. May I take your post as a vote please?


----------



## Technik (Aug 15, 2009)

Sure, i vote for him.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

*Kneel before ZodBrian117!*


----------



## Technik (Aug 15, 2009)

But im cripppled! J/K


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Will this ad do? Hm.... the first was ok, but I'm failing badly after that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I should quit at this and resume my campaign clothes designing huh?

Update:


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2009)

We need a campaign advertisment for the Tempcast set against the GBAtemp anthem.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

GBATemp ahs an anthem?

Brian, you can do it and gain some cred! I'm not gonna do anything since I fail bad.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> GBATemp ahs an anthem?
> 
> Brian, you can do it and gain some cred! I'm not gonna do anything since I fail bad.


Yeah it won a competition for someone and it became the Official Anthem.  Can't find a link though.

EDIT: I think it was on the first Tempcast actually.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

What about this song? Brian is in there too, so it wins.

And I never listened to tempcasts.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd like to use my vote to remove mucus' vote.


----------



## mcboom (Aug 16, 2009)

I vote Domination for mod


EDIT: Didn't capitalize


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow guys, sorry for the late reply. I wasn't on all day because I was getting my hair done. A future mod needs to look good...D:

Okay, so much to catch up on. Firstly, I would like to update the stats of my votes:

STATS:

Would you like Brian117 to become Mod?

Yes: 36%
No: 0% (Pizzaroo got lucky and saved me from mucus's vote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks! I'd take your vote to remove the No vote over anything, even though it means it wasn't a pure Yes. But screw it.)
-

Firstly (again), Domination. Get Zark*z* thong made right away. Make sure it has a taco on it. The election is coming up, so we need to get a move on things.

Secondly, Charmandersrule, there is no opponent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It means I will automatically win. 

Thirdly, Domination again, that ad will work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think it is best you move onto campaign clothing designs now. We will soon get flooded with requests of thongs with different pictures on them.

Fourthly,  I cannot sing for rats. So me doing an anthem of some kind is out of the question. I would hate to have a lousy song to ruin all the work I have accomplished.

Fifthly, 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I vote domination for mod


 I think we have found Domination's alt.


----------



## Anteo (Aug 16, 2009)

hmm I COULD vote for Biran117... or me, who has little over 20 posts can run against you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... I wonder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but then again I have joined here before you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, more experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Anteo (Aug 16, 2009)

sonic32136 said:
			
		

> I nominate ^ teh person above meh



I feel ready to take on the challenge! You can be my vice-mod, or w/e you wanna be xD


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't need to sing, just to do your campaign while the anthem plays in the background.


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Firstly, I wouldn't choose such a lame avatar, sepiroth? blergh 

Secondly, I would have used a name like Hadrian, its a Roman Emperor's name! *ignorant*

Thridly, I don't even know mcboom.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fourthly, if I was online, I would have replied to you instead of replying 3 hours later, I was having 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 math 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tuition

Fifthly, I would go make a Zarkz thing now, I'll just do a small change to the back (bye bye mthr face)


----------



## mcboom (Aug 16, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Firstly, I wouldn't choose such a lame avatar, sepiroth? blergh








  sorry


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

Do I/You know you/me from somewhere? And thats not my face, you are just putting are your blind faith on some random hamster found off google images.

Why don't you put the faith on Brian instead? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Another reason to believe he is not my alt is taht my user is spelt "*D*omination"


----------



## mcboom (Aug 16, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Do I/You know you/me from somewhere? And thats not my face, you are just putting are your blind faith on some random hamster found off google images.
> 
> Why don't you put the faith on Brian instead?


I don't know you but you have the potential (more than antonkan) and ok i'll vote for Brian117 and you


----------



## mcboom (Aug 16, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Edit: Another reason to believe he is not my alt is taht my user is spelt "*D*omination"



oops


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

Brian117 needs to come first, he is my boss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And change the pic pl0x.... maybe you can go to page 1? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Zarkz, here is your Brian 117 4 Tacos thong! :yaytaco:


----------



## mcboom (Aug 16, 2009)

ok


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 16, 2009)

Aren't tacos concentrated fail?
I don't know, I still didn't vote, who can I vote besides Brian?


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Aren't tacos concentrated fail?
> I don't know, I still didn't vote, who can I vote besides Brian?



You can vote for Brian117 instead of Brian... or The Brian of the 117.... Or Brian1174Mod... or Drian117... HaBrian

Here, I'll even be kind enough and link you to their profiles
Brian117
Brian of the 117
Brian1174Mod
Drian117
HaBrian


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 16, 2009)

Kay, I'll vote for him, just say that guy who stand for hours before my door to go away.


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

That guy was not sent by The Noble Brian of the 117.... you misunderstood us. But since you have voted, our great leader shall help you! That guy will be gone as soon as our great leader onlines and sees your cries for his magnamious aid from heavens.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 16, 2009)

But he held a sign "For God's sake, vote for Brian117!".
So I thought he came in mission of The Noble Brian to collect my vote.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I told him to go away but he won't, even after I told him I already voted for The Noble Brian.


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

That guy must be Hadrian wearing a wig.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 16, 2009)

What? Wigdrian?
Why is he helping The Brian on the election?


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> What? Wigdrian?
> Why is he helping The Brian on the erection?



He supports Brian.

Or it could be our enemy trying to annoy you and draw away your vote. You cannot trust anything so easily


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 16, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're right, we must kill everything in the way of The Noble Brian.


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That made me get the idea of making an ad on Brian being a king/hero... but my common tests start tmr... have to study this whole week. 

P.S. If Brian comes tell him I'm going to take a week off


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 16, 2009)

I vote, yes!


----------



## Anteo (Aug 16, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I vote, yes!



my god your avatar is so damn amazing...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2009)

Anteo said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Put on the song The Flight of the Bumblebee and watch his avatar!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 17, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Anteo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gunna do it now!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 17, 2009)

This thread always seems to have tons of replies when I'm not on all day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Firstly, stats update:

STATS:

Would you like Brian117 to become Mod?

Yes: 48%
No: 0% (*insert message here*)

-

Secondly, Hadrian, I guess I could read that speech I "wrote" in my very first post while the music plays. That would be some funny stuff. What music is going to be supplied?

Thirdly, thanks for the vote and kind words, mcboom. Free thong for you.

Fourthly, thanks MegaAce for the vote.

Fifthly, there is no fifth. I guess I could just say I believe in GBAtemp.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Aug 17, 2009)

you got my vote.


----------



## vergilite (Aug 17, 2009)

got my vote too


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, it seems mucus got banned. That means..


NO: -10%


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 17, 2009)

CAP99 said:
			
		

> you got my vote.
> 
> Free thong.
> 
> ...



Free thon-.....Orly? I will be sure to mark it -10. But it should really be -3. Not -10. As much as I want it to be -10, we have to play by the rules. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Side note, how did he get banned?


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 17, 2009)

haha funny thread also i vote for u man long live us piracy lovers man


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

Hitsuagaya said:
			
		

> haha *funny* thread also i vote for u man long live us piracy lovers man



Serious thread is serious. Do not joke about our great leader's serious campaign cos it seriously serious.

Edit: The thongs are going HAWT! I'm so proud to be part of the campaign team


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 17, 2009)

I think now the No votes shall go, mucus seems to be back.


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

So what, Brian will still get a landslide win! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:


			
				Brian117 said:
			
		

> thanks for the vote and kind words, mcboom. Free thong for you.


I don't get the credit I deserve... I converted him to our side


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hitsuagaya said:
			
		

> haha funny thread also i vote for u man long live us piracy lovers man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sorry! Thank you Domination for converting him. Why don't you take the rest of the day off, and use this extra $2000 bonus and go to Hawaii. You can also take a free taco thong if you'd like for the trip.
-

STATS:

Would you like Brian117 to become Mod?

Yes: 54%
No: 0% (Pizzaroo, your vote came back in handy.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

I somehow get the feeling that I'm closed to being fired.....


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 17, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I somehow get the feeling that I'm closed to being fired.....



Huh? Not at all! The $2000 bonus was just my way of saying sorry for not giving you credit for that vote you got me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can sign right here on a contract, that I will never fire you. *signs*


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm planning on what to design next after my tests finish on thursday....

Coffins anyone?

Edit: Yeah, I can use some cheesy lines like "I support Brian117 even in death"

Or mayeb I'll just make a dress, we must get girls for Brian too you know


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 17, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I'm planning on what to design next after my tests finish on thursday....
> 
> Coffins anyone?



Hmm, I think we should do more of a Strip Club kind of Advertisement. So you know, when Hadrian and Toni and P1ng go to them, they can pin it up for us.


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

Like some sexy half naked girl with your face? 

*goes search for Leah Dizon and Megan Fox pictures*


----------



## mucus (Aug 17, 2009)

i had voted no, but no i vote to yes

brian117 was right on the ball with my unbanning, i hope he becomes whatever whatever


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 17, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> i had voted no, but no i vote to yes
> 
> brian117 was right on the ball with my unbanning, i hope he becomes whatever whatever








. Mucus is now un-failed.

Thanks for the vote.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 17, 2009)

I vote YES to Brian117!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 17, 2009)

!

Took you a while to notice this thread, eh raulpica?


----------



## Zarkz (Aug 17, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Brian117 needs to come first, he is my boss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WIN! Thanks, you rock!


----------



## mucus (Aug 17, 2009)

man, now i want tacos!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 17, 2009)

Spoiler









"Vote For Brian, or your face will be our dinner."


Some banner I made for you, Brian.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 17, 2009)

That would be perfect as an avatar. I will try putting it up and seeing what it looks like!


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 17, 2009)

brian ur funny man lol


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hitsuagaya said:
			
		

> brian ur funny man lol








, thanks.

Should I take that as a yes for a vote?

And sadly, that banner won't do as an avatar. Keeps saying it's too big of a file size.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 18, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> !
> 
> Took you a while to notice this thread, eh raulpica?


Yup, still had to catch up with the EoF


----------



## ShadowSol (Aug 18, 2009)

u put a lot of effort so i say YES!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

Jonkswa said:
			
		

> u put a lot of effort so i say YES!



Thank you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




STATS:

Would you like Brian117 to become Mod?

Yes: 63%
No: 0%

-

I seriously wonder what will happen when I reach 100%. D:


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Aug 18, 2009)

Voted.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

Pwn. Thank ya much.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 18, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Hitsuagaya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, I made it too big, I tried to make it smaller but Paint.Net is a bastad.
So it keeps being a banner.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

^

Fair 'nuff.


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2009)

MegaAce you should be a designer too. Is all for a good cause.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 18, 2009)

Kay, I'm in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What's next on the design schedule?
It seems we got already T-shirts, thongs.


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll listen to your orders... U 15 4\/\/350|\/|3r than me.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I'll listen to your orders... U 15 4\/\/350|\/|3r than me.



Wrong. You guys are both equal in awesomeness.

We could use some hats, sunglasses for Costello, sex toys for Hadrian, some shoes, some watches/wristbands, necklaces. You know, everyday life objects.

I hope Costelly doesn't take that personal.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok, then we take your idea of making an ad of Brian as a king/hero.
Now we must think of how.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
Yay, an order from Brian!


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2009)

So.... Do I need to delete this? Generic campaign ad. Just that Obama couldn't think of it.






Based it on Ace's design. But added in some *facts*


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

No you do not need to delete that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it's something Nobama wouldn't think of, then it means it needs to stay to show off it's greatness.

But then again, you're like the main headquarters of the design comp. So it's your call.


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2009)

Kay, it stays.

MegaAce, take over my duties for this few days pl0x. Common tests....

And what do you think my title sould be? "Brian117 4 Mod. Vote now, 4 GBATemp, 4 you, and your mum" or "Brian117 4 Mod Fail Designer" or "Brian117, GBATemp's hope" or "Vote 4 Brian117, Obama Supports" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: or "Money Or Your Life? Brian117 4 Mod Of Course!"


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow. Great ones to choose from.

The top two I pick are, "Vote 4 Brian117, Obama Supports", and "Money Or Your Life? Brian117 4 Mod Of Course!"

^^. Out of those two, which do you like?


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2009)

?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

I see you have picked one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That works for me!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 18, 2009)

I uploaded it as an avatar, but the avatar is in .jpg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.png would be too big.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hahaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who did you copy over?!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 18, 2009)

What do you mean?
Where I found this picture?

No, i dunno this guy, just searched the pic and the font at some site.


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2009)

That is called pro, dear mod. I'm gonna do another project tmr.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ah okay. I was hoping it wasn't like someone on here who posted it in the Tempers Pics thread, and would get pissed if they saw it.

But great work! xD


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 18, 2009)

No, it's one of those exploitable things on internetz.


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> someone on here who posted it in the Tempers Pics thread, and would get pissed if they saw it.



http://www.francesfarmersrevenge.com/stuff.../post/index.htm

But thats what we are doing your face now anyways


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 18, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brian, can you tell me your 2 favourite colors please?


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 18, 2009)

well, i guess i toss in my vote: YEs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i want a Brian117 shaped pizza with lots of topping


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

Haha! I remember that kid.

And Mega, my two favorite colors are blue and green. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thanks for the vote mrfatso!!!

Mega and Dom, get on a pizza design stat.

Also, mrfatso just gave me a percent that is the best sex move.


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't really do much designing this week since I got tests to study for. Ace, you do it pl0x. I'll go study now


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 18, 2009)

Kay I'll do it, after my current project, got some Ace in my hands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A Brian-shaped pizza, mrfatso, so you mean a brian-face shaped pizza?


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 18, 2009)

that's fine as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and no problem, brian, just glad to make the vote that figure


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 18, 2009)

I couldn't find a Brian-shaped pizza, but a pizza served by Brian is as good as, isn't it?






And here the awesomeness in person!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Don't die on a heart attack!











I'm taking half off now, if someone requests something, I'll make it, but not as fast as ever,
cause I have a schoolproject to do.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 18, 2009)

I like podunk1269 for mod, but he's kinda an asshole


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2009)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> I like podunk1269 for mod, but he's kinda an asshole



QFT. Thats as goodbad as saying Domination 4 Mod. 

Brian117 ftw. And Ace, you drew taht?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, I just took a picture of it and on pc, I put Brians Head on it.


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Yes, I just took a picture of it and on pc, I put Brians Head on it.



Brian is so handsome don't you agree? Someday, I shall print out his face and paste it on real things.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 18, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> I couldn't find a Brian-shaped pizza, but a pizza served by Brian is as good as, isn't it?



gawr, brian delivering pizza personally, now u know that he is a mod u can trust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even that obama dude didnt have such a personal service


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 18, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> podunk1269 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bah, you know nothing of my work!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words peeps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I am really not handsome in real life....D:


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 18, 2009)

You should work your Obama pic over and put a smile on your face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looks better! ^^

have you seen my Brianman?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 19, 2009)

Time to chant!

* YES WE MIGHT *


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 19, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> You should work your Obama pic over and put a smile on your face!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That hurts.


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

New ad.... doesn't look so good. Oh well, I'm getting rusty.

My suggestion 4 PR events:
1. Make an album of collections of Brian pictures available for FREE DOWNLOAD
2. Make a Brian117 song
3. Start a page for Brian117 on wikitemp
4. Get teh Admins' support
5. Get famous all over teh intrenetz


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm bad at singing.


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> I'm bad at singing.



No one told you to sing. We are the design dept. ffs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But we are the awesomest department in the whole Brian117 4 Mod campaign camp.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 19, 2009)

Then tell the Music Department to make a freakin' song about Brian's win!





There is a full camp of helpers?
Never seen others than us, or they work undercover.


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

I think we need someone with experience.

We should ask Hadrian for pointers when he comes back


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 19, 2009)

Kay, do that.
I'm taking this day off, I'm going with some friends swimming, so, good luck Domination!


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

Good luck on what, the thread is dead.

And good luck, take some pics and I'll shop them with Brian's face, *extra creatively* for you!


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 19, 2009)

Nah, this thread will never die with your one nothing-to-do fan


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm Brian's biggest fan. Don't fight fatso, you know you will lose


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 19, 2009)

haha, we are different fan, u are the normal fan who probably goes crazy over a picture of his idol or the type who stalks his idol, as for me, i am more of  the nothing-to-do, just pop in and support fan


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey now, what's all this fight about? Anyone who supports me is loved.

Stalker, normal supporter, what's the difference?!

I need more votes is all that matters now anyways. And Costello has never posted here yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do I smell or something?


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

Thats number 4 PR stint.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I'm Brian's biggest fan. Don't fight fatso, you know you will lose


Rhino Shit.

When was the last time you publicly sung for him?


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

T/hen I'm his second biggest fan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hadrian wins hands down. Though he is off tune, its the thought that counts.

Thats another PR stint cleared. Brian is closer to becoming mod now


----------



## mcboom (Aug 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> T/hen I'm his second biggest fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I now worship Brian117 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , can i be his third biggest fan?


----------



## mcboom (Aug 19, 2009)

This will attract Costello


----------



## mcboom (Aug 19, 2009)

EDIT:Sorry double post


----------



## ShadowSol (Aug 19, 2009)

this is what most of gbatemp members think of u...



























































































































































THEY WORSHIP YA! "oh hail brian117.....future mod"


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=40024

Erm, pls, we don't do things this way. Brian117 *helps and contributes* in GBATemp, we don't want pointless topics. And don't go round giving tacos away like that, they must vote here first. Thats our policy. And please don't even try giving away our merchandise to random people who ahve never voted. :/
























Actually, I'm pissed to not be able to see what I expected.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 19, 2009)

This fad has been published worldwide it seems like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see banners and my name EVERYWHERE on here. Hope Costelly doesn't ban me for causing Brian117 for Mod banner floods and crap.

But after hearing Hadrian's beautiful song, I know now, that I will be protected from big fat meanies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And that shirt with Costello on it, is bound to work. I know it.


----------



## netsliderx (Aug 19, 2009)

I whole heartedly support Brian117's decision to run for board moderator here at this great forum nation of ours; GBATemp.  I believe Brian to be a strong, fearless leader that will be able to help keep the peace here at the temp.  This is why I have decided to publicly back Brian117 in his campaign for moderator.   On election day, vote Brian117.


Paid for by People For Brian117 For Moderator


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you netsliderx. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have added the vote. Free taco for you.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 20, 2009)

Mcboom, do you like to be in the Design Department of Brian's Department Camp?





  cause I'm seeing you're helping out, so why not joining me and Domination?


----------



## Domination (Aug 20, 2009)

We need to teach him the right values first. We cannot spam the forum with useless topics


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 20, 2009)

Didn't read his topic, but now it's really useless  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Come again when you learned.


----------



## Domination (Aug 20, 2009)

You can do *unofficial* designs in the mean time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now..... do you tthink I should shop Brian's face on a pic with Setsuna and Exia together?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 20, 2009)

Do that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I don't even know who they are. If you need help by something, feel free to ask)


----------



## Domination (Aug 20, 2009)

THEY IS FROM GUNDAM 00!!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 20, 2009)

I dislike Mecha-anime/mangas somehow.


----------



## Domination (Aug 20, 2009)

So its a no?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 20, 2009)

Wait, that's not what I meant.
You can make it, I just said I don't like Mechas.


----------



## mcboom (Aug 20, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> You can do *unofficial* designs in the mean time!



Sorry i guess i'll just stop for now


----------



## Domination (Aug 20, 2009)

I decied not to do it after all, doesn't fit.


----------



## Domination (Aug 20, 2009)

KHR roxxor!!!!! Though, my shopping skills are pretty bad.

I'm a KHR fan, so flame me. (oopsy, I meant dying will flame me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 20, 2009)

dats fukkin great, i'll make one with gokudera or someone else.


----------



## Domination (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm planning an account on some photo hosting site and make an album of all our ads and clothing designs. Should I? If I should, what site?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 20, 2009)

I swear BIFF, if you get Mod from this, I will crap my pants... and show you a picture of it...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't know which sites are good, I don't use them that much, I just upload all pictures on TinyPic, maybe there.

Do you know a program where you can split a .gif in all frames or something like that?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 20, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I'm planning an account on some photo hosting site and make an album of all our ads and clothing designs. Should I? If I should, what site?
> 
> Hmm, just a measly Photobucket account would work.
> 
> ...



And you can search for GIF editors on Google. There's loads of programs.

But you guys are such geniuses coming up with those pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great work!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 20, 2009)

Doesn't look that good, I couldn't get the hair out, because the picture of Brians face wasn't that big, and deforming isn't good too


----------



## Domination (Aug 20, 2009)

Brian117 4 Mod Official Album Compilation

Username: Brian1174Mod
Password: gbatemp

Feel free to add/change/remove anything


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 20, 2009)

Very great collection. ^^


----------



## Domination (Aug 20, 2009)

I think we need some tweaks in the first post.

Edit:


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 20, 2009)

xD man thats good


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 20, 2009)

Very convincing


----------



## Domination (Aug 20, 2009)

Was there any sacarsm in the post?

I think I'm going to save my draft work on the photobucket account. So if you are bored, you can continue, MegaAce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brian Potter now, see if you can do anything, I need to sleep soon.


----------



## Law (Aug 20, 2009)

What the fuck is this shit


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 20, 2009)

shit that goes over 19 pages?


----------



## Law (Aug 20, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> shit that goes over 19 pages?



MegaAce and Domination's explosive diarrhea over the EoF


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 20, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Autographed? =3


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 20, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> What the fuck is this shit



This sir ma'am, is the newest fad going on worldwide right now. So either take part, or GTFO.
-

And that picture is great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you mean my first post needs tweaks? I am open for suggestions.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 20, 2009)

Double post. D:


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 20, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Double post, my bad. D:


This kid's a noob fag.


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 20, 2009)

lol long live brian117


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hitsuagaya said:
			
		

> lol long live brian117



I guess so?

Have people been talking about me or something?


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmmmmmm...What's with your sig I thought that there was (like one person) who voted no. Amirite? If not then it's all good. (after all I already voted yes.)


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuo should add critical campaign info, such as the song by Hadrian Uranium. Our official album. Etc. etc.

And I decided to change my avatar, as I'm afraid people will mess us up.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 21, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Yuo should add critical campaign info, such as the song by Hadrian Uranium. Our official album. Etc. etc.
> 
> And I decided to change my avatar, as I'm afraid people will mess us up.



Hmm, considering people seem to be angry with this thread, editing the first post will be a waste. As it seems this fad is dead now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And no problem. I agree.

But seriously, do you guys know something I don't? People seem to be hating me now...


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Hmm, considering people seem to be angry with this thread, editing the first post will be a waste. As it seems this fad is dead now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not with Hadrian, no. But the hate is probably cos we shop stupid pics for this fad.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well then people need to realize that this was a stupid fad which was not meant to be taken seriously in any way possible.

If people actually did think I was seriously to become Mod, then they have just made themselves a fool.


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

I think they only like funny things from the Testing Area era standards.

Most of the people on EoF are regulars anyways.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well where else was I going to post a thread that wasn't even meant to be real?

I'll be PM'ing Hadrian to erase this thread.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 21, 2009)

So it's the end?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm guessing so.

People have taken this seriously which resulted in me being hated.


----------



## Law (Aug 21, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The whole site is coated in it, even Costello is neck deep in it.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 21, 2009)

MY FAD AIN'T DEAD YET!!!!!


----------



## Zarkz (Aug 22, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!
KEEP THE DREAM ALIVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think there will be much people supporting this now. Especially seeing how Brian officially said the fad is dead.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 22, 2009)

This is the end
Beautiful friend
This is the end
My only friend, the end

Of our elaborate plans, the end
Of everything that stands, the end
No safety or surprise, the end
Ill never look into your eyes...again

Can you picture what will be
So limitless and free
Desperately in need...of some...strangers hand
In a...desperate land

Lost in a roman...wilderness of pain
And all the children are insane
All the children are insane
Waiting for the summer rain, yeah

Theres danger on the edge of town
Ride the kings highway, baby
Weird scenes inside the gold mine
Ride the highway west, baby

Ride the snake, ride the snake
To the lake, the ancient lake, baby
The snake is long, seven miles
Ride the snake...hes old, and his skin is cold

The west is the best
The west is the best
Get here, and well do the rest

The blue bus is callin us
The blue bus is callin us
Driver, where you taken us

The killer awoke before dawn, he put his boots on
He took a face from the ancient gallery
And he walked on down the hall
He went into the room where his sister lived, and...then he
Paid a visit to his brother, and then he
He walked on down the hall, and
And he came to a door...and he looked inside
Father, yes son, I want to kill you
Mother...i want to...fuck you

Cmon baby, take a chance with us
Cmon baby, take a chance with us
Cmon baby, take a chance with us
And meet me at the back of the blue bus
Doin a blue rock
On a blue bus
Doin a blue rock
Cmon, yeah

Kill, kill, kill, kill, kill, kill

This is the end
Beautiful friend
This is the end
My only friend, the end

It hurts to set you free
But youll never follow me
The end of laughter and soft lies
The end of nights we tried to die

This is the end

For Brian supporters:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=174883


----------

